# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: HSL:n liikennöintisuunnitelma vuosille 2012-2013 pidentää talviaikataulukautta

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## 339-DF

Linjan 4 yöliikenne jää ennalleen. Hyvä näin. Säästöhän olisi ollut aivan minimaalinen ja haitta kulkutottumusten muuttumisen vuoksi kohtuuton.

Bussilinja 17 Kruununhakaan on tietysti ihan hassu, mutta toisaalta sillä saa nyt asukkaat hiljaiseksi ja sitten linjan voi vuoden kuluttua lakkauttaa, kun ei sillä ole käyttäjiä. Ihan OK ratkaisu siis.

----------


## zige94

Pakko kommentoida vähän tuota h91:n ja h93:n suunnitelmaa... 


> Selvitetään linjojen liikennöintiajan supistamista sekä vuorovälin harventamista pienten matkustajamäärien vuoksi.


Miksi 93:sta halutaan vielä enemmän supistaa? Omasta mielestäni tunnin vuoroväli on jo liian harva, vaikka sinne liikennöikin U-linjat. Omien havaintojen mukaan jokaisella 93:n vuorolla kuitenkin löytyy matkustajia sen verran että vuoroväli kannattaa vähintään pitää samana. 91:n voisi kokonaan lakkauttaa, siellä kuulemma ei ole melkeinpä ollenkaan matkustajia. Juuri ja juuri muutamalla satunnaisella vuorolla voi löytyä yksi kaksi matkustajaa. Kukaan ei menettäisi mitään, HSL säästäisi rahaa. (Tämä 91:n hiljaisuus perustuu kaverini havaintoihin ja faktoihin mitä hän nyt työnsä merkeissä on linjalla koko työpäivän istunut, muutamana päivänä istui melkeinpä koko päivän ja kahtena vaiko kolmena päivänä tapasi 1 matkustajan...).

----------


## Knightrider

> Pakko kommentoida vähän tuota h91:n ja h93:n suunnitelmaa... 
> Miksi 93:sta halutaan vielä enemmän supistaa? Omasta mielestäni tunnin vuoroväli on jo liian harva, vaikka sinne liikennöikin U-linjat. Omien havaintojen mukaan jokaisella 93:n vuorolla kuitenkin löytyy matkustajia sen verran että vuoroväli kannattaa vähintään pitää samana. 91:n voisi kokonaan lakkauttaa, siellä kuulemma ei ole melkeinpä ollenkaan matkustajia. Juuri ja juuri muutamalla satunnaisella vuorolla voi löytyä yksi kaksi matkustajaa. Kukaan ei menettäisi mitään, HSL säästäisi rahaa. (Tämä 91:n hiljaisuus perustuu kaverini havaintoihin ja faktoihin mitä hän nyt työnsä merkeissä on linjalla koko työpäivän istunut, muutamana päivänä istui melkeinpä koko päivän ja kahtena vaiko kolmena päivänä tapasi 1 matkustajan...).


Minunkin mielestäni nykytilanne 93:n suhteen on hyvä; viimeksi kun 93:lla matkustin, yllätyin etten saanut istumapaikkaa :Eek: . 91:tä ei vain voi noin vain poistaa, sillä esim. Puroniitylle se on yksinkertaisesti ainoa linja (tosi pitkä kävely Uudelle Porvoontielle) ja siitä voi vaihtaa kätevästi Vantaan 88- ja 3-linjoille Rapuojantiellä. Linjalla kulkee myös koululaisia, joille pitäisi sitten kilpailuttaa uusi kuljetus. Luulempa myös, että 91:n matkustajamäärät nousevat vielä, sillä sen kaikki mahdolliset käyttäjäryhmät eivät vielä ole löytäneet sitä. 93:sta ei voi laittaa kiertämään 91:n reittejä sillä se on jo 91:n liikennöintiaikaan hyvin kuormitettu.

----------


## zige94

> 91:tä ei vain voi noin vain poistaa, sillä esim. Puroniitylle se on yksinkertaisesti ainoa linja (tosi pitkä kävely Uudelle Porvoontielle) ja siitä voi vaihtaa kätevästi Vantaan 88- ja 3-linjoille Rapuojantiellä. Linjalla kulkee myös koululaisia, joille pitäisi sitten kilpailuttaa uusi kuljetus. Luulempa myös, että 91:n matkustajamäärät nousevat vielä, sillä sen kaikki mahdolliset käyttäjäryhmät eivät vielä ole löytäneet sitä.


Hmm... Tuota nyt vähän epäilen... Faktatietoa löytyykö että linjalla olisi edes matkustajia? Voin tänne raportoida taas kun kaverini menee 91:lle töitä tekemään, luulenpa ettei löydä taaskaan yhtään matkustajaa... Ihan sama juttu oli viime syksynä jo... Monena päivänä viikossa hän istui koko päivän 91:n kyydissä, yhen matkustajan tapasi koko viikon aikana, joten eipä niitä koululaisia siinä näkynyt. Saman henkilön havainnon mukaan kaikki koululaiset käyttävät linjaa 93. Näköjään muuten linjalla on lisätty jo yksi vuoro... Viimeksi kun 93:n aikataulua vilkaisin liikennöi se tunnin välein (ruuhkassa 30min välein). Nyt se liikennöi 30min välein (ruuhkassa 15-20min välein).

----------


## Tuomas

Kyllähän HSL:n matkakorttijärjestelmästä faktaa saisi esimerkiksi nousijamäärien muodossa, mutta ainakaan minä en tiedä, miten niihin pääsisi käsiksi, tai onko se tieto ylipäätään julkista.

Kaksi 91/K:n aamuruuhkaa olen ajellut alkuvuodesta, ja ainakin silloin muutamalla lähdöllä kulki koululaisia Sotungintieltä Sakarinmäen koululle. Muun ajan sai ajella melkein yksikseen. Mielestäni linjaa ei ainakaan kokonaan pitäisi lakkauttaa, mutta liikenteen rajaamista kouluaikoihin voisi harkita.

Myös 93/K:lla on sellainen tuntuma, että suurin osa Östersundomin alueelle ja alueelta kulkijoista on lapsia ja nuorisoa kouluun ja harrastuksiin menossa, mutta kyllä siellä kulkee aikuisiakin. Itäkeskuksen ja Mellunmäen välillä saa yleensä pysähdellä melkein joka pysäkillä nyt kun matkustajat ovat linjan silläkin alueella löytäneet.

Löytyykö jostain muuten lyhempää pysäkinväliä kuin 93:lla Mellunmäentien pysäkiltä Mellunmäentien pysäkille?  :Smile:

----------


## Resiina

> Löytyykö jostain muuten lyhempää pysäkinväliä kuin 93:lla Mellunmäentien pysäkiltä Mellunmäentien pysäkille?


Hmmm... Koivukylän koulu-Konttitie Ainakin linjat V54, V70, V87 ja 732

----------


## LateZ

Tuon h91 voisi ainakin osaltaan korvata jatkamalla Vantaan pienkalustolinja numero 3 Östersundomiin.

Jos tunnissa ehtisi ajaa Östersundom-Länsisalmi-Hakunila-Nybygget-Hakunila-Länsisalmi-Östersundom, saataisiin selkeä aikataulu eikä matkoja Nybyggetiin tarvitsisi taittaa Länsisalmen kautta missään suunnassa. 

Osa linjasta 91 korvautuisi näin, yhdellä pikkubussilla voisi sitten jatkaa muitten linjan haarojen liikennöintiä. Tai sitten molemmat liikenteet voisi yhdistää samaksi linjaksi. Selkeys kärsisi, mutta muut edut saattaisivat ajaa edelle.

Tällainen uusi poikittaisyhteys tuskin saavuttaisi valtaisaa suosiota, mutta olisihan se vaikkapa Hakunilasta Porvooseen tai Östersundomista Tikkurilaan matkaavalle varsin mainio yhteys.

----------


## aki

> Löytyykö jostain muuten lyhempää pysäkinväliä kuin 93:lla Mellunmäentien pysäkiltä Mellunmäentien pysäkille?


Vantaalla linjat 15 ja 50 Tuupakassa, pysäkiltä Juhanilantie (Katriinantie) Pysäkille Tuupakka 4 (Kehä III:n ramppi) mahtaako tuossa tulla pysäkinväliksi edes 100 metriä?

----------


## Max

Vantaalla myös linjalla 62 ovat pysäkit V6206 Urheilutie ja V6210 Satopolku tuskin 100 m päässä toisistaan.

----------


## Nak

> Vantaalla linjat 15 ja 50 Tuupakassa, pysäkiltä Juhanilantie (Katriinantie) Pysäkille Tuupakka 4 (Kehä III:n ramppi) mahtaako tuossa tulla pysäkinväliksi edes 100 metriä?


Vantaalla Itä-Hakkilassa linjalla 741 on "Pohjanrinne" ja "Kolohonganreitti" pysäkit samalla risteysalueella  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Espoossa Pohjois-Tapiolassa linjoilla 103 ja 506 päätepysäkiltä "Louhenaukio" lähdettäessä on seuraava pysäkki "Louhenaukio" tien toisella puolella ja linjalla 194 pysäkki "Takojantie" on samalla puolella tietä n. 40 metrin päässä päätepysäkistä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## aki

> Espoossa Pohjois-Tapiolassa linjoilla 103 ja 506 päätepysäkiltä "Louhenaukio" lähdettäessä on seuraava pysäkki "Louhenaukio" tien toisella puolella


Samanlainen järjestely on myös Häeenkylässä linjoilla 51 ja 363 joiden päätepysäkki on "Maissikuja" ja ensimmäinen pysäkki kääntösilmukan toisella puolella on myös "Maissikuja" http://aikataulut.hsl.fi/reittiopas/...fcmap=&click=2

----------


## Knightrider

Tätä lähemmäksi ei taida päästä: linjan 94V päätepysäkki ja seuraava pysäkki ovat toisistaan parin metrin päässä.

----------


## 339-DF

Mikä ihme linja tämä tällainen on? 4 min päättäriltä päättärille? Onko tuollaisella matkustajiakin?

----------


## zige94

> Mikä ihme linja tämä tällainen on? 4 min päättäriltä päättärille? Onko tuollaisella matkustajiakin?


Kyllä sieltä matkustajia löytyy...  :Very Happy:  Täydentää 94:sta ruuhka-aikaan Kontulankaarelle, ei sitä muuten olisi perustettu. Ihmiset ovat laiskoja kävelemään Kontulankaarelle asemalta joten on pitäny tehdä ruuhka-linja heitä varten...

----------


## aki

> Kyllä sieltä matkustajia löytyy...  Täydentää 94:sta ruuhka-aikaan Kontulankaarelle, ei sitä muuten olisi perustettu. Ihmiset ovat laiskoja kävelemään Kontulankaarelle asemalta joten on pitäny tehdä ruuhka-linja heitä varten...


Idea on sama kuin oli aiemmin Vuosaaressa ajava 96V, sehän täydensi linjaa 96 ruuhka-aikaan välillä Porslahdentie-Vuosaari(M) Tuo apulinja lakkautettiin kun 90 siirrettiin Meri-Rastilan sijaan Aurinkolahteen ja 96:sta tuli "runkolinja" välille Rastila(M)-Vuosaari(M)-Porslahdentie.

----------


## Safka

> Bussilinja 17 alkaa ajaa syysliikenteen alusta lähtien väliä Kruununhaka  Viiskulma arkisin n. klo 8  17.


Jokunen vuosi sitten muistelen suunniteltaneen Lauttasaaren liikennettä niin, että perustettaisiin linja Merihaka/Hakaniemi - Vattuniemi ja se olisi korvannut linjojen 65A ja 66A Lauttasaaren pään sekä linjan 21V. Lienee unohtunut suunnitelma.

Entäpä jos linjan 21V olisi nyt jatkanutkin Asema-aukiolta Krunikkaan. Tai vaikka puolet sen vuoroista esim. tunnuksella 21VK. Tällöin Krunan pää olisi saatu hoidettua nykymalliin mutta kovasti haluttu yhteys Viiskulmaan ei olisi toteutunut. Lauttasaaren linjat lienevät jo valmiiksi epätäsmällisiä, joten toisiko tällainen muutos liikaa huononnusta ja olisiko järjestely saatu toteutettua tehokkaammin kuin nyt perustettava L17?

Muutoin suunnitelma miellyttää. Erityisesti linjojen 14 ja 18 runkolinjakokeilu, johon 39:kin on vielä sopivasti yhdistetty. Vaan kukapa sanoisi, miksi 14 pitää siirtää ja Hernesaareen ja 18 Eiraan? Onko kyseessä jokin laskennallinen pikkusäästö, jonka kyseinen järjestely aikaansaa verrattuna siihen, että 18 johdettaisiin Hernesaareen ja 14 pysyisi Eirassa?
Voisko myös harkita em. linjojen linjatunnusten muuttamista tässä yhteydessä niin, että tulevan linjan 14 tunnus olisi 36 ja 18 olisi 35. Munkkivuorihan on postinumeroltaan 35 ja Pajamäki 36, ja runkolinja-aatteen mukaan "täsmälliset" numerot sopisivat oivallisesti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Voisko myös harkita em. linjojen linjatunnusten muuttamista tässä yhteydessä niin, että tulevan linjan 14 tunnus olisi 36 ja 18 olisi 35. Munkkivuorihan on postinumeroltaan 35 ja Pajamäki 36, ja runkolinja-aatteen mukaan "täsmälliset" numerot sopisivat oivallisesti.


Ajatusta tukisi sekin, että 39 vaihdetaan myös Huopalahdenkadulle, jolloin kaikki olisivat samaa sarjaa. Mutta pitäisikö numeroinnissa silti tukea runkolinjamaisuutta vielä enemmän? Postinumeroissa pysyminen minusta ei ole kovin arvokasta. Minusta parhaiten toimisi, jos linjat olisivat 31, 32 ja 33. 31 olisi lyhin ja 33 pisin (vai päinvastoin?). Vai peräti radikaalimmin uusiksi: 301, 31 ja 32 (kun siis 39 pitenee Vantaalle)?

----------


## Safka

> Ajatusta tukisi sekin, että 39 vaihdetaan myös Huopalahdenkadulle, jolloin kaikki olisivat samaa sarjaa. Mutta pitäisikö numeroinnissa silti tukea runkolinjamaisuutta vielä enemmän? Postinumeroissa pysyminen minusta ei ole kovin arvokasta. Minusta parhaiten toimisi, jos linjat olisivat 31, 32 ja 33. 31 olisi lyhin ja 33 pisin (vai päinvastoin?). Vai peräti radikaalimmin uusiksi: 301, 31 ja 32 (kun siis 39 pitenee Vantaalle)?


Enpä muuten oivaltanut, että ne [14+18] siirtyisivät samalle kymmenluvulle 39:n kanssa. Postinumero ei sinänsä ole mulle pakkomielle, mutta 30-sarja nyt kuuluu tuolle suunnalle ja keskustalinjoiksi noita ei voine enää sanoa. Vaihdetaan vaikka 39:n tunnus sitten 37:ksi jos täysin peräkkäiset numerot halutaan... Mun pointti oli lähinnä se, että tällä saatais linjamuutosten yhteydessä helposti siistittyä 10-sarjaa pois busseilta, jos niitä uusia ratikkalinjoja ehkäjoskus tulee.

Toi osassa 2- ja osassa 3-numeroinen tunnus on /C:stä. Eieiei.

----------


## vristo

> Ajatusta tukisi sekin, että 39 vaihdetaan myös Huopalahdenkadulle, jolloin kaikki olisivat samaa sarjaa. Mutta pitäisikö numeroinnissa silti tukea runkolinjamaisuutta vielä enemmän? Postinumeroissa pysyminen minusta ei ole kovin arvokasta. Minusta parhaiten toimisi, jos linjat olisivat 31, 32 ja 33. 31 olisi lyhin ja 33 pisin (vai päinvastoin?). Vai peräti radikaalimmin uusiksi: 301, 31 ja 32 (kun siis 39 pitenee Vantaalle)?


Mielestäni vallan erinomaisia ajatuksia. 
Haaga-Kannelmäki-laatukäytävässä on sitten 40, 41, 42 ja 43. Entäs 68 ja 71?

----------


## Piirka

> Entäpä jos linjan 21V olisi nyt jatkanutkin Asema-aukiolta Krunikkaan. Tai vaikka puolet sen vuoroista esim. tunnuksella 21VK. Tällöin Krunan pää olisi saatu hoidettua nykymalliin mutta kovasti haluttu yhteys Viiskulmaan ei olisi toteutunut. Lauttasaaren linjat lienevät jo valmiiksi epätäsmällisiä, joten toisiko tällainen muutos liikaa huononnusta ja olisiko järjestely saatu toteutettua tehokkaammin kuin nyt perustettava L17?


Tai poistetaan Asema-aukiolle päättyvien vuorojen linjatunnuksesta V-kirjain ja Krunikkaan jatkavat vuorot ajetaan tunnuksella 21A. Halvin Krunikka-vaihtoehto (kankkulaseitsemälletoista) saattaisi olla ykkösen jatko Aleksia pitkin Bulevardin kautta Viiskulmaan ja edelleen Telakkakadulle. 18-22 min vuoroväli läpi liikennöintiajan. Ruuhkassa 1A täydentäisi omalla nykyreitillään (Olympialaiturin kautta, 18-19 min vuoroväli), jolloin Eirasta pääsisi joka toisella vuorolla Olympialaiturin kautta ja joka toisella vuorolla Erottajan kautta Käpylään.

Viilauksen tekisin uudelle 24:lle. Jakaisin sen kahdeksi uudeksi linjaksi. Toinen niistä kulkisi melkein kuten suunniteltu eli Merikadulta Seurasaareen. Toinen, sanotaan vaikka 25, kulkisi Merikadulta Marian sairaalalle ja sieltä edelleen 55A:n päättärille Hietsuun. Tällöin 24:lla jäisi Hietsun lenkki tarpeettomana pois. Joka toinen vuoro ajettaisiin 24:lla ja joka toinen 25:lla. Samalla helpottuisi mahdollinen Hietsun hautausmaa vs. Seurasaaren lisäliikennöinti. Juhannusaattona lisäliikennettä Erottajalta (tsjp.) linjalla 24X Seurasaareen ja mm. jouluaattona linjalla 25X Hietsuun.

----------


## 339-DF

Piirka: Ei. Epäilen, että suurin syy bussiliikenteen vaatimattomiin matkustajamääriin on sen uskomaton sekavuus. On A, B, V, AK ja vielä KNT. Vaativa joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä, varsinkin Helsingin kantakaupungissa, ei rupea opettelemaan aikatauluja taikka valikoimaan kulkuvälinettään sen mukaan, onko kello yli vai alle 19, onko arki vai lauantai ja niin edelleen. Bussiliikenteessä pitää mahdollisimman pitkälle pyrkiä siihen, että
- saadaan kirjainversiot pois
- saadaan linjanumeroita vähennettyä
- saadaan vuorokaudenaikaan, viikonpäivään tai vuodenaikaan sidotut linjaversiot pois
- saadaan vuorovälit kohtuullisiksi, tasaisiksi ja helposti muistettaviksi

Minusta noihin tavoitteisiin tulee pyrkiä niin voimakkaasti, että prosesissa hyväksytään sitten sentyyppiset asiat, että joka tapauksessa pienellä kuormalla kulkeva 24 nyt vaan tekee niitä koukkauksia. Okei, Seurasaareen menijälle se on hankalaa, mutta kun niitä menijöitä on niin vähän. Ja okei, ehkä sieltä hautausmaan kautta ei tarvitsisi kiertää tiistai-iltana klo 23, mutta on se nyt paljon selkeämpää, että aina ajetaan samaa reittiä. Minä muuten lopettaisin erilliset K-vuorot 55:ltä. Kulkekoot aina sieltä kampusmäen päältä, jos vaan keliolojen puolesta pääsee. Selkeämpää se niin on.

Tuon hassun 17:n sitominen Larun busseihin on myös huono juttu. Annetaan sen 17:n nyt vaan olla oma kuriositeettinsa sen vuoden tai kaksi kun sitä ajetaan. Helpompi se sitten on lopettaa kuin ruveta sitomaan se johonkin Vattuniemen bussiin, joka ei edes kulje Viiskulmaan ja jonka joka vuoro ei ajaisi Krunaan eli taas tulisi sekavuutta. Ja kaipa se 21V:kin loppuu, kun länsimetro joskus aloittaa. Tosin 17 on loppunut jo sitä ennen.

Safkan ajatus linjanumeroinnista 35, 36, 39 on minusta järkevä ja johdonmukainen. Kaikki 30-sarjalaiset kulkisivat samaa runkoreittiä. Kantakaupungin numeroideologiaan se tietysti istuu huonosti, mutta kyllä tuo silti olisi nykyistä selkeämpi. Ja 39B voisi sitten olla 38, olisi taas hitusen selkeämpää.

Elmo, vaikka kaksinumeroinen seutulinja onkin epäjohdonmukaista sinänsä, niin kuormituksen kannalta tuo on hyvä juttu. Jos olisi 301, niin se kolmas numero karkottaisi Helsingin sisäiset matkustajat ainakin Huopalahdentien eteläpuolelta. (Vrt. vaikka 500-sarjan bussit vs 58 taikka 14/18 vs 205 taikka 4 vs 194/195).

Vristo, 68 ja 71 voisivat olla 6 ja 11. Kunhan nyt laskisivat, kuinka paljon siinä säästäisi kun jatkaisi ratikkaa Arabiasta pohjoiseen.  :Smile:

----------


## citybus

68, 70V ja 72 sotkevat Mäkelän- ja Hämeenteiden logiikkaa. Okei, 72 sivuaa postinumeroaluetta 00720, mutta 7 sinällään merkitsee Hämeentien suuntaa. 70V:lle on hankala keksiä muutosta, ehkä 670 tms., mutta tuossa toki perinteinen logiikka kärsisi varmaankin pahiten.

Viikin postinumero on 00790, joten sinällään linjan h68 tulisi olla h79. Nykyinen 79 taas poikittaislinjana kuuluisi 5-sarjaan, siellä taitaa vapaana olla vain 50.

H55 taas menettää lopunkin poikittaisluonteensa katkaistaessa Rautatientorille, postinumeroaluehan Koskelassa taitaa olla 00610. 61 taas viittaisi Mäkelänkatuun - ei tämä helppoa ole.

----------


## 339-DF

60- ja 70-sarjan bussit on numeroitu postinumeroalueiden mukaan, ei sen mukaan, kulkevatko ne Hämeentietä vai Mäkelänkatua. Ongelma vaan on, että lähiöissä postinumeroalueet ovat maantieteellisesti niin suuria, että numerot eivät tahdo riittää. Kun Viikin linja perustettiin, niin 68 oli ainoa vapaa numero. 70-sarjassa ei ollut mitään vapaana, 60-sarjassa vapaata oli vain alkupäässä.

55 ei myöskään ala viitosella siksi, että se olisi poikittaislinja. Se on vaan vanhaa perua. Arvaan, että kun 60-luvulla (muistaakseni 1966) numeroitiin bussit uudelleen uusien postinumeroiden mukaan, niin 55:n päättäri oli nykyistä etelämpänä eli Hki 55:n alueella. Joku varmaan tietää ja voi osoittaa tämän arvauksen oikeaksi tai vääräksi. Mutta olen samaa mieltä, että sille 61 olisi parempi numero, varsinkin nyt kun se ei edes jatku keskustan yli. Nyt olisi hyvä tilausuus vaihtaa se.

50-sarjan postinumerot ovat Kallio-Sörnäinen-alueella, ja sinne päättyviä bussilinjoja ei juuri ole, joten siitä sarjasta tuli sitten kätevästi ylimääräinen, jota saattoi käyttää poikittaisbusseihin. Olihan se jäänyt melkein käyttämättä silloin 1966. Mutta esim. 51 on aikanaan saanut kyllä numeronsa postinumeron perusteella.

Sitä en tiedä, onko HSL:ssä kuultukaan tällaisesta postinumeroiden mukaan numeroinnista. Kruununhaka on kyllä Hki 17, eli joko on kuultu tai sitten tuo oli puhdasta sattumaa.

----------


## Pera

> 68 ja 71 voisivat olla 6 ja 11. Kunhan nyt laskisivat, kuinka paljon siinä säästäisi kun jatkaisi ratikkaa Arabiasta pohjoiseen.


Samalla lisääntyisi pummilla matkustaminen ja matka-ajat tuplaantuisi, joten on parempi että h68 ja h71:stä ei korvata millään hitaalla ratikalla!

----------


## hylje

Raitioliikenteen nykyisen laajentamistahdin valossa Arabian ratikat nopeutuvat kyllä ennen jatkoa Viikkiin. Itse Viikin osuus on nopeampien pysäkkipysähdysten ja ratikan suorituskyvyn ansiosta todennäköisesti nykyistä bussia nopeampi, puhumattakaan tiivistyvän asuin- ja työpaikka-alueen liikennettä hidastavasta vaikutuksesta.

----------


## citybus

> 60- ja 70-sarjan bussit on numeroitu postinumeroalueiden mukaan, ei sen mukaan, kulkevatko ne Hämeentietä vai Mäkelänkatua. Ongelma vaan on, että lähiöissä postinumeroalueet ovat maantieteellisesti niin suuria, että numerot eivät tahdo riittää. Kun Viikin linja perustettiin, niin 68 oli ainoa vapaa numero. 70-sarjassa ei ollut mitään vapaana, 60-sarjassa vapaata oli vain alkupäässä.
> 
> 55 ei myöskään ala viitosella siksi, että se olisi poikittaislinja. Se on vaan vanhaa perua. Arvaan, että kun 60-luvulla (muistaakseni 1966) numeroitiin bussit uudelleen uusien postinumeroiden mukaan, niin 55:n päättäri oli nykyistä etelämpänä eli Hki 55:n alueella. Joku varmaan tietää ja voi osoittaa tämän arvauksen oikeaksi tai vääräksi. Mutta olen samaa mieltä, että sille 61 olisi parempi numero, varsinkin nyt kun se ei edes jatku keskustan yli. Nyt olisi hyvä tilausuus vaihtaa se.


Katselin tuossa Sinisen Bussin tarina -kirjan osaa I, ja siinä olevan vuoden 1966 linjakartan (uusi postinumeroalueisiin perustuva järjestelmä otettu juuri käyttöön) mukaan h55:n pohjoinen päätepysäkki oli Koskelantiellä suunnilleen nykyisen Valtimontien risteyksen kohdalla. Ja Koskelantien postinumeroaluehan oli jo tuolloin 00610, 00550 on pohjoista Vallilaa. Muita linjakartassa mainittuja 5-alkuisia linjoja olivat 50 (Sörnäinen-Pajamäki) ja 50A (Sörnäinen-Strömbergin tehdas) sekä 51 (Kruununhaka-Siltasaari-Maunula-Pohjois-Haaga-Munkkiniemi). Kulosaaren (postinro 00570) linja oli oikeaoppisesti 57 (Kirkkopuisto-Kruununhaka-Kulosaari).

Ja kuten itse totesit, 60- ja 70-sarjan bussit on kyllä numeroitu postinumeroalueiden mukaan, jo vuoden 1966 tilanteessa 72 kulki Mäkelänkatua. Tarkoitin vain aiemmassa viestissäni sitä, että jos nämä muutama nykyinen poikkeama korjattaisiin, linjanumerointi olisi looginen Mäkelänkadun ja Hämeentien osalta.

Olikohan tuolloin 1966 vielä 50-sarjaa tarkoitettu poikittaislinjoille? Varsinaisia poikittaislinjoja ei ollut kuin mainitut 50, 50A ja 51. Viikin poikittaislinja h79 kulki tuolloin reittiä Herttoniemi-Itäväylä-Viikintie-Pihlajamäki-Käskynhaltijantien/Mestarintien risteys.

----------


## 339-DF

> on parempi että h68 ja h71:stä ei korvata millään hitaalla ratikalla!


Samaa mieltä. Ne pitää korvata nopealla ratikalla.

Ei meillä ole varaa maksaa sen paremmin hidasta ratikkaliikennettä kuin bussiralliakaan.




> Olikohan tuolloin 1966 vielä 50-sarjaa tarkoitettu poikittaislinjoille? Varsinaisia poikittaislinjoja ei ollut kuin mainitut 50, 50A ja 51. Viikin poikittaislinja h79 kulki tuolloin reittiä Herttoniemi-Itäväylä-Viikintie-Pihlajamäki-Käskynhaltijantien/Mestarintien risteys.


Luulen, ettei. 50 on Sörkan postinumero, joten se tulee siitä. 51 on kyllä oudompi. Olisikohan sen päätepysäkki ollut joskus Hki 51:n alueella? Luulin kyllä, että se olisi ollut Siltasaaressa iät ja ajat, mutta näköjään se on ajellut Krunaan asti. Mitenköhän Kruununhaka-seura on voinut sallia sen lyhentämisen Siltasaareen?  :Wink: 

Linja 52 on myös aika vanha. Mahtaako sitä olla tuossa 1966 kartassa?

----------


## tohpeeri

> Samaa mieltä. Ne pitää korvata nopealla ratikalla.
> 
> Ei meillä ole varaa maksaa sen paremmin hidasta ratikkaliikennettä kuin bussiralliakaan.
> 
> 
> 
> Luulen, ettei. 50 on Sörkan postinumero, joten se tulee siitä. 51 on kyllä oudompi. Olisikohan sen päätepysäkki ollut joskus Hki 51:n alueella? Luulin kyllä, että se olisi ollut Siltasaaressa iät ja ajat, mutta näköjään se on ajellut Krunaan asti. Mitenköhän Kruununhaka-seura on voinut sallia sen lyhentämisen Siltasaareen? 
> 
> Linja 52 on myös aika vanha. Mahtaako sitä olla tuossa 1966 kartassa?


Linjan 51 päätepysäkki oli joskus maailmassa jossain Kallion kirkon kulmilla, en muista tarkemmin.  Toinen päättäri oli Pitskun teollisuusalueella ja ruuhka-ajan lisävuoroilla Pohjois-Haagassa.

----------


## citybus

> Samaa mieltä. Ne pitää korvata nopealla ratikalla.
> 
> Ei meillä ole varaa maksaa sen paremmin hidasta ratikkaliikennettä kuin bussiralliakaan.
> 
> 
> 
> Luulen, ettei. 50 on Sörkan postinumero, joten se tulee siitä. 51 on kyllä oudompi. Olisikohan sen päätepysäkki ollut joskus Hki 51:n alueella? Luulin kyllä, että se olisi ollut Siltasaaressa iät ja ajat, mutta näköjään se on ajellut Krunaan asti. Mitenköhän Kruununhaka-seura on voinut sallia sen lyhentämisen Siltasaareen? 
> 
> Linja 52 on myös aika vanha. Mahtaako sitä olla tuossa 1966 kartassa?


Ei, tuossa vuoden 1966 kartassa on vain HKL:n liikennöimät linjat, eikä nykymuotoista 52:sta näytä silloin muutoinkaan olleen. Joukkoliikennewikin mukaan linja h52 nykymuodossaan aloitettiin reitillä Arabia-Suursuo-Munkkiniemi 20.08.1972.

Nykymuotoisen 51:n (ennen vuotta 1966 linja STA K) liikenne käynnistyi vuonna 01.01.1966, krunikan osuus jätettiin pois 20.08.1972 (ei ollut vielä nettiaddresseja). Porthaninrinteessä (nyk. Ympyrätalon luona) päätepysäkki oli 24.03.1976-01.02.1979.

Linkki joukkoliikennewikiin: http://joukkoliikennewiki10.wikkii.c...en_bussilinjat

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Enpä muuten oivaltanut, että ne [14+18] siirtyisivät samalle kymmenluvulle 39:n kanssa. Postinumero ei sinänsä ole mulle pakkomielle, mutta 30-sarja nyt kuuluu tuolle suunnalle ja keskustalinjoiksi noita ei voine enää sanoa. Vaihdetaan vaikka 39:n tunnus sitten 37:ksi jos täysin peräkkäiset numerot halutaan... Mun pointti oli lähinnä se, että tällä saatais linjamuutosten yhteydessä helposti siistittyä 10-sarjaa pois busseilta, jos niitä uusia ratikkalinjoja ehkäjoskus tulee.


35, 36 ja 37 on toki toinen vaihtoehto. Itse ajattelin, että bussit 31-33 tuntuvat runkolinjamaisemmilta (pienten numeroiden vaikutus), mutta vaikutus lienee melko pieni.

Tosin jos 39B:n sitten jättäisi 39:ksi, olisi ehkä kaikkein parasta: lähes peräkkäiset numerot 35, 36, 37 ja 39, ja 39:n tuttuus säilyisi silti.

Kolminumeroisten kirous on tietysti valitettava ilmiö Helsingissä, mutta pakko kai se on ottaa huomioon. Tosin meillä ei ole kokemusta siitä, mitä huonoja vaikutuksia kaksinumeroisilla seutulinjoilla voisi olla. Osaavatko vantaalaiset ajaa Helsinkiin jollain 37:llä? Kumpi on lopulta pienempi paha?

----------

